# HERTZ MILLE LEGEND ML 2000.3



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello, 
Check this auction and seller's other itemsHERTZ MILLE LEGEND ML 2000.3 8 INCH SUBWOOFER - NO RESERVE - FREE UPS SHIPPING | eBay
and check this threadhttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/296289-fs-hertz-ml-2500-3-bnib-monster.html

Seems fishy?:mean:


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Too good to be true? I'm tempted to toss $20 on it just in case. Worst case I get a $20 Boss speaker shipped from Europe


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

It will bid up quickly - $20 isn't going to get it.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I was the high bidder on that one for an hour. Hey worth a shot. I wouldn't risk too much on an overseas item though.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ebay score is good, I would guess it is legit. But watch what it winds up selling for


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

$285 with a day left.


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

Shill bidding. Seller must upload latest pictures, not the ones borrowed from DIYMA thread.


----------



## Emi90 (Aug 21, 2015)

WTF those pics are mine :S


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Very strange. Two auctions and two relists, now big asking price with "make offer."


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Bogus factor keeps going up...


----------

